# Natural Stone Travertine Backsplash Stained by Grout



## wendy29 (Jun 1, 2009)

We installed 12X12 sheets of natural stone travertine tile to our kitchen backsplash. We sealed it prior to grouting as recommended by lowes, HD, and a few other tile shops. Unfortunately it seems as if the stone is now stained the color of the grout. We cleaned the tiles a number of times after grouting to remove all excess grout on the tile. Is there anything that I can put on the tiles to get them back to the natural color that they are supposed to be? It doesn't seem like it's a grout haze on top of them because the tiles do not feel as if grout is on the surface. Any suggestions would be appreciated

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this sanded grout? Post a picture of the staining.
Ron
Travertine is a very porous stone, it's very possible you will not get the stains out. You might try muriatic acid in a diluted state.
Do this first on a scrap piece of marble. Set up the scrap the same as your tile job. Seal it with the same number of coats and use the same technique grouting as you did on the wall. Let it dry for 24 hours and try the acid. Try a 6:1 ratio at first. That's one part acid to 6 parts water. Add the acid to the water when you combine the two. Do not add the water to the acid as it will react and spit the solution up in your face. 
Wear protective eyeware and gloves. Wear long pants and shirt. Have fresh water nearby incase you get it on your arms. It will burn you even in the mixed state.
If the acid reacts with the stone, stop the experiment and go to plan,"B".
Which would be to try each and every tile grout cleaner, one by one.
Ron


----------

